# Fishing with Squid



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the best way to fish with Squid?
What will bite it, how do you cut it?

Is best just to just tip off the end of a hook with it to keep the other bait on?

I ask cause I just bought of pound of fresh frozen 4 inch whole squid from my local oriental store for about 3 bucks and I want to take it (or at least half of it) to Ft Fisher this weekend as part of my bait ammunition for whatever is biting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I usually run a knife through it to open it up, get all the gunk and the quill out, then cut it into very long triangle strips. The size depends on what I'm after. Everything will eat squid. For squid that size, you could use them whole as well. Croaker, spot, sea mullet, sharks, flounder, pups, you name it will eat squid.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I usually run a knife through it to open it up, get all the gunk and the quill out, then cut it into very long triangle strips. The size depends on what I'm after. Everything will eat squid. For squid that size, you could use them whole as well. Croaker, spot, sea mullet, sharks, flounder, pups, you name it will eat squid.


 ditto... tight lines


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I agree with both of these guys. Cut down the tube from the point to the head, slitting only one side of the squid. Fold it open, throw away the tentacles, head, and guts. Cut into strips with a point at one end, width depends on what you're after. Let the pointed portion of your squid strips hang off the end of the hook, gives it a little action in the current.... Couldn't be more simple. IMHO, box squid over the pre-cut tube squid any day. Now, if I'm swordfishing offshore, I'll just use a squid jig and catch the fresh ones!!! Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys,,, will do and from what I see I did better by buying fresh frozen, human consumption quality squid rather than something from the pier.

Love this site


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

my dad cuts it for me but we rarely catch blues with squid, It kind of catches a lot of croaker though.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

never throw away the head!! Ive caught lots of fish on the head that most discard.. Good luck


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I usually run a knife through it to open it up, get all the gunk and the quill out, then cut it into very long triangle strips. The size depends on what I'm after. Everything will eat squid. For squid that size, you could use them whole as well. Croaker, spot, sea mullet, sharks, flounder, pups, you name it will eat squid.


yep


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

If you'd like, as has I think been posted on the forum, and what I do...take some of the cut-up pieces and put into a container, then add some Ritz dye. Let'em soak to get some different colored baits 

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I've always cut into little squares, and double hook it, you can shape it however you want on the second fold over the hook.... It usually gets croaker and roundhead, but the occasional shark/spot/ray will take it.... Flounder will hit it but i cut a long rectangle/triangle strip for that...

keep it cold, when it thaws and re-freezes several times, the fish hate it, and so do i...:--|


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

mud said:


> never throw away the head!! Ive caught lots of fish on the head that most discard.. Good luck


I agree there mud Makes a pretty good puppy drum bait!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Definately do not throw away the head...!

Thats the best part...


Cut the squid into strips and hook a few times from front to back .. then i like to take my knife and slit the dangly part.. so its kinda like a kicking tail..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*California Party Boat trick*

When you defrost the squid, save the juice in a container. Drop your plastic lures (Shad Assasins, Storm WE Shad, Slug-Go's,etc.) in it and let them soak overnight. You will notice a difference when you use them...

Sandcrab


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*squid*

I use squid that I salt with either sea salt or canning salt both don't have additives. I only get a few pounds at the market already cleaned and no waste.

I cut it into triangle strips 3/0 size through # 4 size based on target fish. This gives me several snack size zip bags of each size strips.

Just cover the strips with enough water and add enough salt to equal the amount of bait. mix well and fold the bag up to evac air ,close, and put in freezer.


The squid wont freeze and over night is enough. Take out of freezer pour off water and you're good to go. 

I have also per advice from this board put Rit
dye in with the water. Red and orange works good.

This works for clams and shrimp.as well. I was cleaning out my buggy yesterday for summer/fall fishing and found a stray bag of clams and squid that i had put up in January. It was still good and no smell. 

This will toughen every thing and shrimp gets the toughest so may be more water in the brine.

Hope this is helpful.

C. Epps


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Cut the squid as posted above. One other use not mentioned that I have had luck with is I use some of the squid on my teaser hook behind an artifical lure. Experiment you will be amazed at what you can catch.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

fish eat squid?


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

incucrash said:


> I've always cut into little squares, and double hook it, you can shape it however you want on the second fold over the hook.... It usually gets croaker and roundhead, but the occasional shark/spot/ray will take it.... Flounder will hit it but i cut a long rectangle/triangle strip for that...
> 
> keep it cold, when it thaws and re-freezes several times, the fish hate it, and so do i...:--|


I have cute Flounder and puppy drum like that too:beer:


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm all for the above mentioned cut down the middle and into long triangles - I actually scrape the purplish skin off the outside as well, but most importantly don't ferget the minner, flounder love it.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Another thing is to keep it moving. Cast out and bring it in slow for flounder and such... let it sit for croaker...


----------

